# How would you make a hollow ball/sphere?



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

A friend ask me if I could make a gulfball ornament. It will have a bottom finial but just a screw eye on top. I was thinking that the best way would be to make the ball in halves then glue them together. But how? I have never turned a sphere before let alone two halves. Any help would be nice. 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well you can go it 2 ways. One of course is to cut it in half, turn the inside, glue it together and then turn the sphere. I cut out paper or cardboard patterns so I get everything right. There are some good sphere turning demos on youtube. I use the system where you mount it between some cone centers.
You can also use what's called a donut chuck. This is just basically a board with a hole in it screwed to a waste plate. The sphere is placed between the two. The donut part holds the sphere in place and then you can reach inside the sphere and hollow it out using various hollowing tools.


----------

